

Newer way to notify customers about new features & Save Money - arunoda
http://dokeeno.com/ce

======
arunoda
Here is the use case and the solution I'm providing

If you are a online product company, you ship new features. How do you
effectively notify/educate users about those. You may do several tactics and
techniques.

This gets worst if you are shipping more features in a short period of time.
It'll be a headache to update docs and educate users about these feature.

Instead worrying about old fashion documentations. We have introduced a way to
overcome this. You can learn about them with this document.

For more visit: <http://dokeeno.com/ce>

~~~
arunoda
Hope to see, How you guys think about this.

